# Made my first batch of soaps!



## Knights Pride (Apr 30, 2010)

First batch, I followed the walmart recipe, but I did not use lard. I used coconut oil, Shea and cocoa butter. I used the lye calculator and Walla....lets see how this turns out in the next four weeks or so. One mistake though my husband bought me ABS instead of PVC and it took a blow torch to get the soap out :crazy.
Char


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats on your soap!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats! They look great!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job, they look wonderful, so now you will be hooked... I sure was...


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay, your first soap! It's awesome, I'm a soapmaking 'preemie', too and I love it. Plus: the soap is great, it's all I use myself now! Good luck with your next batches!

Marion


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great Char! Fun isn't it?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Great :biggrin Be warned, as others also say "its addicting"


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

good for you!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats!! That's a awesome first batch!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats! And soon enough you will have 2 shelves of scents and a lower cupboard full of various oils! Happy Soaping!


----------



## Knights Pride (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Y'all. I made another batch yesterday. I infused Rosemary and Lavender added a touch of Patchouli, it smells Divine and it also turned out light green. This soap was a little oily on the top will that go away? I used Coconut, Cocoa butter, Olive Oil and sunflower oil this time.
Thanks
Char


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Sometimes I'll get a glisteny surfact depending on the EO's and quantities of EO's I've used. It's hard to tell by your description because you don't list %'s of oils used. Your lye solution concentration can also affect the outcome. List your recipe, then we can comment.


----------

